# Troxel (maybe) Childrens Bicycle/Tricycle - Help Identify



## canyonchaser (Jun 4, 2012)

So at my parents this past week I found the bicycle I learned on - the bike that started a life-long love of all things two-wheels.  

I've never seen anything like this before. Tricycle front wheel, but a bicycle. Seems like a great idea. But anyway.  


















Obviously it was painted red at some point - and some stuff appears to be missing around the back wheel. The only identifying mark is "Troxel" on the seat, but I have no idea if that was the original seat.  Any help on what this is and what it originally looked like would be greatly appreciated.

Is it worth bringing-back or should it become lawn art?




dp


----------

